# Little girl in the mens locker room



## Paynne (Jul 26, 2004)

In the locker room at my gym there's a bathroom area in between the lockers and the shower, so it's a bit of a walk.  I'm coming out of the shower and I see this guy with his little daughter, looks to be about 3-4. I keep myself covered, but what if I had come out of the shower naked?  The last thing I need is to flash some little girl.   I realize that ppl do this all the time in public bathrooms because they are stuck with nothing else to do, and everyone is covered anyway.  But in a locker room where ppl are getting changed? 

So anyway, I said something to him about me not being comfortable with it, and there are ppl up front who could watch her while he takes a whizz.  In fact there is a child care center on premises.  Of course he got his panties all in a bunch about it not being my business.  Am I being too much of a prude?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 26, 2004)

No, I don't think any child of the opposite sex has any right to be in the bathroom.  Honestly, the guy should hold it if it is he who has to shit, if it is the child, go in the womens shitter with the girl, not the other way around.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2004)

I can live with it in normal bathrooms. In normal bathrooms, guys are going, but not naked.

That is totally unacceptable in a locker room where people may be changing or showering. if the kid sees something she shouldn't, it is not your fault, but you are still going to feel bad.

It happens alot though.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 26, 2004)

You tried to give him the easy way out but, as usual, that kind of person decided to be even more of an ass.  I hope you reported him to the manager.


----------



## LAM (Jul 26, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> In the locker room at my gym there's a bathroom area in between the lockers and the shower, so it's a bit of a walk.  I'm coming out of the shower and I see this guy with his little daughter, looks to be about 3-4. I keep myself covered, but what if I had come out of the shower naked?  The last thing I need is to flash some little girl.   I realize that ppl do this all the time in public bathrooms because they are stuck with nothing else to do, and everyone is covered anyway.  But in a locker room where ppl are getting changed?
> 
> So anyway, I said something to him about me not being comfortable with it, and there are ppl up front who could watch her while he takes a whizz.  In fact there is a child care center on premises.  Of course he got his panties all in a bunch about it not being my business.  Am I being too much of a prude?



you were in the right 100% to confront the man, he is obviously an idiot...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2004)

I had to bring my son,6 at the time, into my gym bathroom once but I went in 1st and asked permission from the other ladies there. I won't send him in a men's room unless I know it's empty and I watch the door and no one has ever minded waiting for him to finish before they go in. It sucks but you have to be careful with children this man probably felt his child was safer with him then with strangers but could have spoke up and warned people or asked for permission. He probably would have had more trouble if he'd tried entering a ladies room unannounced.


----------



## Chain Link (Jul 26, 2004)

[rant]lol, everybody is so touchy about something they know nothing of. Ive yet to see unbiased(or any) studies that prove a child aware of their own sexuality is unable to control themselves. Not to say they arent anyways, There was a girl in my kindergarden class with a habit for uh.."Rubbing" the floor(She was a paste eater btw!) And without outside intervention I was plenty aware of what mah deek was for.
It doesnt matter what a child sees, its a matter of parental responsibility to make the kid walk in the direction they see fit. Obviously if somebody wants to raise a traditional child they would follow.. uh, everything they're,"supposed" to do as a parent. But you can raise a kid to believe and do anything. If you want them to worship a goat as god, and become a great swimmer you can do so by altering their environment and changing the,"truth" you tell them about the world. The Egyptians achieved amazing feats because they thought the Pharoah was a god, and after death they acended to the next life(What better motivation could you have to be on the all knowing pharaohs good side?). Hell, now adays we have Christians, Jews, Muslims, Hindu, budda, and a million other extremist sects which will all tell you some part of your life is insanely f*cked up.
US is gonna be mainly Crist/Cath biased opinions, but of course it depends on where you're at. Either way I decided when I was like 9 that I wouldnt believe or promote anything that wasnt based in fact.[/rant]

Oh, as for the kid I feel bad obviously in this scenario the father didnt share my opinions, he was just a dumbass(Normal parent IMO, who wont understand why, if his daughter turns out fcked up) as he pointed out by being an ass after you addressed the situation. And Id say   for expressing your feelings about it(to him); as long as you werent pushy or anything- Im sure alot of other people there felt the same.

(Why do I feel Im going to get flamed for this post? lol)


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 26, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> (Why do I feel Im going to get flamed for this post? lol)



That's a good question because I don't have a fuqing clue what you just said.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 26, 2004)

even if the man in question is fine w/his daughter seeing nudity and doesn't tie anything sexual to it etc. - that doesn't give him the right to decide for everyone in the locker room that they are ALSO fine with it.  he was a dumbass.


----------



## Chain Link (Jul 26, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> that doesn't give him the right to decide for everyone in the locker room that they are ALSO fine with it.  he was a dumbass.


This is true. Then again if we werent allowed to do anything somebody found offensive.. Oh wait, we arent


----------



## Chain Link (Jul 26, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> That's a good question because I don't have a fuqing clue what you just said.


I was basically giving the 'ole,"No harm, no foul" Speech.
In this case, of course assuming the parent was responsible(Which he obviously wasnt- Dumbass = not responsible) and determined how the kid interpreted it. Its hard to explain  Im not trying to break ground on new ideas here; I just think the fixation we have on clothes is mind blowing. Its hard for me to believe that we've come so far that its considered a crime to be without clothes within view of any public area(Prolley even if viewable from your property only as well) Its also the only reason that a child seeing the opposite sex nude could be a problem. Its presented as something so out of the norm and,"Wrong" who could help but think about it? Im not the nudist type myself, But if you step back and look at the situation its paranormal. I dont care to see it change, but its really fuggin weird. I think we just get so used to reality that it becomes truth. And if it works why fix it? Frankly this day n age clothes are a must anyways. Who would want to sit down butt-nekkid at mcdonalds after another person just did? Its just times like this I dont see the problem.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 27, 2004)

It's inappropriate.  At my school gym locker room, moms were always bringing their little boys in.  Granted what else can they do, but I felt uncomfortable nevertheless.


----------



## meltedtime (Jul 27, 2004)

North Americans are wound way too tight.  We all have bodies.  Half of us have a slighty different body than the other half.  Is a penis such a scary thing? Will seeing breasts turn a child into a sexaholic masochistic freak?  Would seeing a hairy nut sac really scar a child for life?  

I would much rather my child be exposed to naked human bodies than all the violence that is currently so commonplace.  From video games to the 6 O'clock news death and mayhem reign.  I don't think boobies are quite so scary.


melt


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 27, 2004)

What with 50% of Americans being like morbidly obese these days, who's to say whether or not a sight like that might scar someone for life???  I don't know if my fragile little mind could take seeing one of those walking Buicks, naked. (The beach is bad enough.  )


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 27, 2004)

meltedtime said:
			
		

> Will seeing breasts turn a child into a sexaholic masochistic freak?



Well, if I'm any indication, YES.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 27, 2004)

Making an issue of the situation in front of the kid coulda tweaked her 'lil mind some.  Since you asked, I woulda been weirded out if it was me and I woulda made a private statement to the pops about my privates needing to not be seen by a 'lil girl.  No sense in raising the curiosity of the female at such a young age.  She might wanna play "Gym Class" at the age of 6 instead of doctor at the age of 10 or 12 like normal girls.  But maybe that's just my hang-up?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 27, 2004)

*heres what you should have done*

well if he's so selfish
then what you should have done is stripped totally nakid
and walked right up to them
with your wank swinging back and forth
and said "Hi, how ya doing?"

and then you should have looked down at the little girl and said

"ahh, isnt she the cutest, whats her name?"

NEXT time he would think twice b4 bringing her into the locker room


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 27, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> well if he's so selfish
> then what you should have done is stripped totally nakid
> and walked right up to them
> with your wank swinging back and forth
> ...



Yeah, give that a try and see how fast YOU get arrested.


----------



## austinite (Jul 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> So anyway, I said something to him about me not being comfortable with it, and there are ppl up front who could watch her while he takes a whizz.  In fact there is a child care center on premises.  Of course he got his panties all in a bunch about it not being my business.  Am I being too much of a prude?



It was absolutely cool to confront him.  For his daughter's sake, he'll heed your advice once his feelings are no longer hurting.  Otherwise, she is going to have an "early childhood education" one day soon.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Yeah, give that a try and see how fast YOU get arrested.



How would that get you arrested?  She is in the LOCKER ROOM!


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 27, 2004)

"""""""I would much rather my child be exposed to naked human bodies than all the violence that is currently so commonplace. From video games to the 6 O'clock news death and mayhem reign. I don't think boobies are quite so scary.""""""

                            Here,Here. While I disagree with the nitwit who brought his daughter into the locker room. I do agree nudity and sex are far more healthier for kids/young people to see then violence.

                          Now here is where Im going to rant. For almost 40 years I been a hunter,competative shooter,gun owner, and over 20 years a policeman. And I have always despised these gun/violent movies and even more so these violent video games. Is your kid bored? Are you bored being a parent? Well buy him a PS-ll and let him spend hours machine-gunning/beating/slashing/stomping others in digital. One of my kids friends had a game that simply allowed the player to walk down the street and beat the shit out of passerby,or shoot,or slash. It was that Car theft game, and I was appalled. I made him physically remove the game from my house. I actually made the kid hide it in the bushes.

                   The anti-gun people like to link the so-called "gun culture" to the "violence culture" in this country. But let me ask you this? Who are the whores making this garbage and spitting it out into the world? The Entertainment industry thats who! As anti-gun/hypocritical a cadre of the world collective as you'll ever find. And who are the ones mostly playing these games? Its inner-city and suburban kids who have never,ever fired a real gun. 100 years ago we had far,far more firearms per citizen then we do now and yet we had a minute amount of violent crime.

                        Of course the Entertainment industry are the ones with the money,the power, the media in their pocket, as well as the politicians. With all their money they arent afraid of crime anyway, and besides,gun laws are only meant for the serf's. Not them! When they arent marching against violence and guns they are shooting movies with more blood spilled then ketchup at a picnic.

                       I think it was a mistake bring that kid into that locker room. I'd have let dad know it too. But better that then catching the kid burning frogs with a magnafieing glass. Violence is far more destructive then nudity or sex. And I see far to much of it every day.........take care...........Rich


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 27, 2004)

rockgazer69



> I had to bring my son,6 at the time, into my gym bathroom once but I went in 1st and asked permission from the other ladies there. I won't send him in a men's room unless I know it's empty and I watch the door and no one has ever minded waiting for him to finish before they go in. It sucks but you have to be careful with children this man probably felt his child was safer with him then with strangers but could have spoke up and warned people or asked for permission. He probably would have had more trouble if he'd tried entering a ladies room unannounced.



That is very reasonable.

The dude should've announced to ppl he was bringing his daughter in the locker room.

Maybe he already got permission to bring her into the locker room.

But he for sure would've gotten more sh!t if he'd gone into the locker room.

But now a days you have to be very careful with your childeren.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How would that get you arrested?  She is in the LOCKER ROOM!



har har!
some brains in da thread


----------



## Chain Link (Jul 27, 2004)

Well for one thing Id have to say if you're judging video games by grand theft auto you're view will be as left sided as someone who endorses the,"assault weapons" ban because they dont think people need automatic firearms 
Grand Theft Auto is one of very few successful games that sets the player as a criminal. One aspect of its popularity is that it allows you to go anywhere, and do anything(even hookers) In effect its popularity is in the fact that it gives the user to do anything they want, without repercussions, or risk of personal injury. Granted given the same oportunity in real life I think most would still pass up the opportunity because people feel pain, game NPCs dont.
Er, Anyways.. Theres a bunch more violent games out there where you shoot people, stab em, blow shit up. But 90% of the time its as,"The good guy" only killing people in self defense, as you save the girl/country/world/universe/, and your enemies are ussually buttholes anyways. If games were to have an impact on personality, I would say its a very rare thing that its negative(of course said person would miss out on alot of stuff IN REAL LIFE, but Im just talking about good/bad in video games)


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How would that get you arrested?  She is in the LOCKER ROOM!



Come on, you don't think walking up to a 4 year old girl and intentionally waving your dick in her face will get you in hot water with the law?  I don't care where it is, it just won't fly.  I'll agree, the cops SHOULD give the father a hard time too, but you just don't confront a child like that.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

I loved playing Grand Theft Auto, and I don't stab anymore hookers than the average, red-blooded American.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 28, 2004)

That's good to hear Max.


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 28, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Well for one thing Id have to say if you're judging video games by grand theft auto you're view will be as left sided as someone who endorses the,"assault weapons" ban because they dont think people need automatic firearms
> Grand Theft Auto is one of very few successful games that sets the player as a criminal. One aspect of its popularity is that it allows you to go anywhere, and do anything(even hookers) In effect its popularity is in the fact that it gives the user to do anything they want, without repercussions, or risk of personal injury. Granted given the same oportunity in real life I think most would still pass up the opportunity because people feel pain, game NPCs dont.
> Er, Anyways.. Theres a bunch more violent games out there where you shoot people, stab em, blow shit up. But 90% of the time its as,"The good guy" only killing people in self defense, as you save the girl/country/world/universe/, and your enemies are ussually buttholes anyways. If games were to have an impact on personality, I would say its a very rare thing that its negative(of course said person would miss out on alot of stuff IN REAL LIFE, but Im just talking about good/bad in video games)



                      Violence is a fact of life. I have no problem allowing young boys to play these games where they are killing Nazis, or self defense scenerios. I have no problem in them playing soldier. We are a martial people, or at least used to be, and we should raise our boys that the application of violence, lawfully and in a good cause, is rightious. Hell I taught my kid to shoot when he was 7yo, took him hunting in Africa when he was 9yo, taught him boxing when he was 6yo. Now it seems many young American boys are raised as pussies. But crap like Grand Theft Auto? No way! I dont like gratuitous violence. In my opinion games like that are the digital equivalent of tortureing helpless animals, or of boys hitting girls.

                 They disgust me. I wont even allow that shit in my house. I detest much of the gratuitous violence in movies as well. Most war movies are an exception. "War" is a reality, it has happened and will continue to happen and the violence in them is a reality as well. But movies like Tarantino fare? Where the violence is the entertainment? Where its glorified and de-humanized? No! I think its destructive and should be censored. I feel the same way about movies where the "guns" are the star, and I dont want to hear any of this happy horseshit about "The Constitution". If these flag burning,manifesto spouting, Hollywood heros can march for re-writing the 2'nd amendment they can live with re-writing the 1'st. Anyway most of these elitest's own guns anyway. They just dont want the serf's too. Its like the antigun politician with 24/7 police protection............yeah uh uh.                                                                                                                             The ban of assault weapons is a joke. Every street copper knows that. About .00000001% of the criminals we catch are armed with assault weapons. 98% of the armed criminals we catch have extensive backgrounds and shouldnt be back on the street in the first place. Dont blame lawfull gun owners for a fucked up judicial system thats swimming in slick lawyers getting criminals off easy. As far as Im concerned if you commit ONE violent felony with pre-meditation while armed with a gun you should never,ever see the street again.............take care...........Rich


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

As a parent, it is certainly your right (and many would say obligation) to keep your kids from watching movies like that.  But why would you want to stop adults from enjoying them?


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry but we both know its impossable to keep kids from watching them. The video games are even worse as they are an active participant. If they dont play/watch at home then they will at a friends house. It was like my parents trying to keep me from seeing "Playboy" magazine.

                             Its not so much a problem when you have two careing nutureing parents at home. The odds are they are going to produce a pretty good kid no matter what. Many mothers nowdays dont have husbands the just have "babies daddies". Even fruits are getting married now and will be adopting kids or growing them in a test tube. Imagine how fucked up they'll be?

                        No ,America is trapped in a culture of violence. Ive seen it ripen in my own lifetime. If I had to point to the causes I'd say it was #1, the breakdown of the nuclear family, as in husband and wife/man/woman, #2 Liberalism, #3 The amount of explicit/gratuitous volence kids are bombarded by in the media, #4 The disintegration of religious values, #5 The creation of the welfare state "by the liberals".

                       Now instead of watching "Leave it to Beaver" you get to watch some show showing glorifieing two dykes bringing little Bobby home from the adaption center. Instead of watching a good movie where the guy shot just falls over little johnny gets to beat woman in digital while pulling his dick. Little Johnny never been in a church, hardly knows daddy,mommy's always bringing home a new jocker, and he gets all the unsupervised time he wants on the I-net to discover this twisted world. He gets to see entire citys ,in movies, getting machine-gunned, riddled by 9mm's, heads blowed off by sniper rifles, decimated by laser cannons,chopped up with swords, and then stomped by size 12's. Little Johnny never owned a gun, was never taught the principles and responsabilities of ownership, never had it hammered into him their potential danger, was never taught safety, and absolutely never learned they are always unloaded and locked up until daddy says so. No little Johnny never learned this. But he still wants one. Oh yes, he still wants one.

                     The country was better off when little Johnnies got the belt to their ass by the old man when they misbehaved, was scrubbed and in Church every Sunday,divorces were uncommon and out of wedlock kids were not an option, and when the 1'st amendment was interpreted with common sense. Sadly those days are long gone. And not just for us, the overseas hunting camps I go to tell me the ones whos kids are the biggest assholes are the Europeans.

                         My kid I aint worried about Im watching over him like a hawk. Its the millions of other little monsters were produceing that concerns me...........meltedtime is right. We live in a culture of violence. And its not just America............take care..............Rich


----------



## LAM (Jul 28, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Sorry but we both know its impossable to keep kids from watching them.



why is that ? 

in my parents house my sister and I were not allowed to watch TV on school days during the school year, end of story no debate.  that lasted until I was in high school. and on the weekends they checked in on us to see what were were watching.  they took an active effort to monitor what we viewed on TV. 

parents today use tv as a babysitter, then they want to pass the blame as to why their children are stupid, fat and lazy...


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 28, 2004)

Worse of all, and what disturbs me the most, is violence against woman! When I was a kid being violent to a girl wasnt even a concept we ever even thought of. Oh I realize there was violence against woman back in the 60's, but we didnt make video games allowing every boy with a jerk off fantasy to cruise the streets beating the shit out of every woman he can find. Modern Pornography is another cause effect. I dont feel sorry one iota for the whores selling their pussy in these movies at all. Im a videographer and I know some other video buffs making a fortune on this stuff. They have coeds and housewives lined up down the block to bare their asses in these things. Nobodys holding a gun to their heads, and I dont care if they go on Opra and whine how they were forced into it by the men in their lives, in life we make choices and we are responsible for those choices. In my opinion pornography cheapens and dehumanizes woman, the XXX stuff does. I feel pornography is a leading culprit of violence against woman. Its teaches boys that girls are nothing but sex objects without real human value.

                        Boy in my job all I do is go from one female victim to another. Its saddens me really, I was raised to respect,protect and treasure girls. Violence against girls in our society, indeed world society is epidemic. You should see it in some of the 3'rd world shitholes Ive squatted in if you think America is bad. It disgusts me, any man that would raise his hand against a woman is a piece of shit! Its an epidemic fueled by our culture of violence and pornography.

                            It is what it is, and I don't care about any 1'st amendment............take care...........Rich


----------



## gr81 (Jul 28, 2004)

> Worse of all, and what disturbs me the most, is violence against woman! When I was a kid being violent to a girl wasnt even a concept we ever even thought of. Oh I realize there was violence against woman back in the 60's, but we didnt make video games allowing every boy with a jerk off fantasy to cruise the streets beating the shit out of every woman he can find.



dude, you must be out of your mind. Are you trying to tell me that there is more domestic violence now then there was in the 60's?? not only that but you are trying to tell me that the only victims of domestic abuse were black women?? this is just nonsense pal. What the hell does it have to do with violent video games either? and why is a man hitting a women any worse then a man hitting a man? further more, what in the hell does this have to do with the topic? you have major issues and you need to learn how to vent them, b/c you are just dillusional man. Domestic violence is not a new concept, and the breakthroughs we have had in understanding alcoholism in the last 20 years has served us well in addressing the issue, as well as the breakthroughs in womens rights.  There has never been a time where our society has been more concious of domestic abuse. In fact all a chick has to do is cry wolf and your ass is going to jail, no questions asked. you are way off base dude


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 28, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> dude, you must be out of your mind. Are you trying to tell me that there is more domestic violence now then there was in the 60's??



                          Yes thats exactly what Im telling you.

"""""""""" not only that but you are trying to tell me that the only victims of domestic abuse were black women?? """"""""

                         Where in hell did I say that? What in hell are you talking about?

"""""""""What the hell does it have to do with violent video games either? and why is a man hitting a women any worse then a man hitting a man? further more, what in the hell does this have to do with the topic? """""""""""

                       I think I answered about the video games and links to violence. You do know how to read right? Hitting woman is worse because they are smaller and weaker then us and men are supposed to protect woman. You do know what "honor" means dont you? How about chivalry? The topic grew, and I decided some of you needed education, especially you!

             """"you have major issues and you need to learn how to vent them, b/c you are just dillusional man"""""

                    Well........your an asshole!   Yaknow I personaly fought for the right to say what I think in this country. How about you sunshine?  

""""""""Domestic violence is not a new concept, and the breakthroughs we have had in understanding alcoholism in the last 20 years has served us well in addressing the issue, as well as the breakthroughs in womens rights. There has never been a time where our society has been more concious of domestic abuse. In fact all a chick has to do is cry wolf and your ass is going to jail, no questions asked. you are way off base dude"""""""""""""

                  Dont tell me whats what you nitwit! Ive only been a first responder to domestic violence/batterys/rapes/homocides/assualts for 22&1/2 years, almost as long as youv been on this earth. Gee.....what would I know about it? They are not "down", where did you get that delusion? Its true we take much more drastic action nowdays. When I started on this job the woman could be beat to shit but if she didnt want to sign a complaint there was nothing we could do. NOW we will make an arrest if there is an injury regardless if she signs or not, we'll sign the complaint ourselves. And if its a cop thats accused? We have no leeway anymore. A cop will get screwed even worse then a regular citizen.

              And its true there are guys that get fucked by a woman over this stuff. We are neither judge nor jury. We have to weight the evidence and make a decision to arrest. MOST of our discretion has been taken away however, most of all if theres a visable injury. OR if we think the catfight is going to go on. I have arrested my share of woman for this stuff too. If the facts point to there guilt, or if I think both parties are guilty, she/they go to jail.

               On a personal level I still believe any man that raises his hand against a woman, unless its self defense, IS a piece of shit! Thats the worst kind of bullying there is and I despise a guy who pushes a woman around like that. With your reaction gr Im starting to wonder about you. Now go back to talking about naked men and little girls in the shower smart ass, if you want.  But I do hope you learned something here kid .................take care...............................Rich


----------



## gr81 (Jul 28, 2004)

a man that raises a hand against any other person in general is wrong, why are women so much more special than us? women want to be treated equally and I guarantee that the image of a feeble helpless women who can't take care of herself such as the image you painted for us, would be extremely offensice to most of the women here. Women are not weak creatures, and the feminist movement has been fighting for years to rid our society of that stereotype. I am by no means saying that women should be hit or that its ok, but the notion that women should be treated with more respect than men is absurd and personally offends me. I don't see why you feel the need to call me names either, I simply responded to your post, which had nothing to do with the thread at hand mind you, and apparently there is no room for anyone else to voice an opinion huh? You are out of your mind if you believe that domestic violonce is a recent problem man, theres no two ways about it. It was just more accepted is all


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 29, 2004)

""""""Women are not weak creatures, and the feminist movement has been fighting for years to rid our society of that stereotype. """""

                       We are physically much,much stronger then they are. Dont get me wrong, in many way woman are stronger then we are. Ive always believed they handle pain better then we do. They can keep their cool better then we can in times of stress. But you make your statement because you, unlike me, havnt seen a 22 year parade of woman whove been beat,raped,stabbed,stomped,beat to death and then raped,stalked,terrorized.......pal believe what Im telling you.

                      Its wrong for anyone to bully anyone. But violence against woman is a much greater problem, and IMOHP, a greater crime. Im old fashioned, I believe men were meant to protect woman. The one exception is when they take a job like police officer. I aint doing their fighting for them, they are getting the same paycheck I am. They are at least going to have to jump in and mix it up with a violent offender. At which time I will step in and knock the snot out of him.

                      """"you have major issues and you need to learn how to vent them, b/c you are just dillusional man"""""""  """"dude, you must be out of your mind"""""
""""not only that but you are trying to tell me that the only victims of domestic abuse were black women?? this is just nonsense pal."""""

                     Kid when you reply with some class you will be responded to with politeness. Your sarcasm and insults are one thing but you still havnt answered about "when" I talked about black woman...........dude! Ive been dealing with domestic violence for almost as long as youv been on this earth kid. Maybe,just maybe, you should be doing more listening then talking. And thats just friendly advice, no insult intended..............take care................Rich


----------



## kbm8795 (Jul 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I had to bring my son,6 at the time, into my gym bathroom once but I went in 1st and asked permission from the other ladies there. I won't send him in a men's room unless I know it's empty and I watch the door and no one has ever minded waiting for him to finish before they go in. It sucks but you have to be careful with children this man probably felt his child was safer with him then with strangers but could have spoke up and warned people or asked for permission. He probably would have had more trouble if he'd tried entering a ladies room unannounced.




I think you handled that very well - my campus rec center posts signs at each locker room asking parents to be aware of others in the locker room if they have small children with them and to be respectful of that. I think most people would make concessions if you take a moment to tell them ahead of time like that. 

While I know I wouldn't be apt to leave a child that young unattended or with a stranger outside the locker room, if the guy was a regular there, he should have been familiar with someone (at the info. desk, child care area, or a gym bud) who would gladly have taken a few minutes to mind the girl. 

I don't blame you for being cautious about sending your son into a room alone - and I think most guys would readily wait for him to come out before entering. I've actually guarded a men's bathroom door before so a mother could enter with her young son and not be disturbed.

But I think Paynne was right to confront the man - it WAS Paynne's business because it was a public locker room where nudity or bare covering is common - and he sounds like he was trying to point out to the father that he was uncomfortable. It doesn't matter if the father doesn't mind exposing his daughter to nudity - that's his private affair and he shouldn't have forced it on others using the locker room and showers without checking with them.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 29, 2004)

You know, im with gr8 halfway and im with rich halfway on the "new subject"

I dont believe that women deserve any better treatment, or that its worse to hit a woman than a man really....
but i agree that its cowardly to hit women

But you know, a lot of women stand by and do nothing about it
they get beat and they stay with the man, they think they will change or something...but it wont happen

I have no remorse for stupid women who will not take up for them selves....


And as to videogames and tv violence
I was raised on these basically lol (not raised but was allowed to watch, play, etc as much as i wanted)

and i have no desire to hurt people
and i dont have a screwed up view of whats right and wrong either...

I think that if your child is so stupid and impressionable than you should make sure that they are not submitted to this kinda thing

but i dont believe in banning these type of movies/games from the public b/c of a few dumb children who cant discern right from wrong...


i hope half of this made sense to someone lol...


----------



## Chain Link (Jul 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> You know, im with gr8 halfway and im with rich halfway on the "new subject"
> I dont believe that women deserve any better treatment, or that its worse to hit a woman than a man really....
> but i agree that its cowardly to hit women
> But you know, a lot of women stand by and do nothing about it
> ...



Ditto-WholePost, I was an atari-nintendo-sega-snes-playstation kid. Luckily My dad was around til I was like 9, so I had some good influence on his part(Funny how something like that can come from such an asshole) While I believe men and women are equal in all aspects, therefore should be treated the same; I have a horrible bias twards helping women over men(moreso in a physical dispute)  Then again Ill admit Im also biased twards who Id help by looks. Good looking person < Not so good looking person, so naturally as a hetrosexual, one could assume Im not so much of a,"Good guy" In a traditional way, just a horndog... I've never thought of it that way.. I kinda sux 



			
				Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Well........your an asshole!


This may just be my new favorite quote! I think its cuz Rich never uses the  smilie, + the great placement of it


----------



## kbm8795 (Jul 29, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Even fruits are getting married now and will be adopting kids or growing them in a test tube. Imagine how fucked up they'll be?




Damn. . .are you trying to say that apples and pears are getting married now? Or...heck...oranges and like...cantaloupes...shoot - we've been cross-breeding fruits for years, dude - just go to the market and check out those Tangelos. . .

Besides, even rightwing Senator Cronym (R-TX) said on the Senate floor that if we ain't careful, men will be marrying their box turtles. 

I'll have ya know I swerved to avoid one crossing the highway just the other day. I didn't like the idea of killing off some Republican senator's future bride.


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 30, 2004)

"""Damn. . .are you trying to say that apples and pears are getting married now? Or...heck...oranges and like...cantaloupes...shoot - we've been cross-breeding fruits for years, dude - just go to the market and check out those Tangelos. . .""

                                 No silly I meant "fruits" AKA "Homosexuals". C'mon tho, I bet you really knew that....................admit it, c'mon........"big kiss for the big guy"..........................Rich


----------



## kbm8795 (Jul 30, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> """Damn. . .are you trying to say that apples and pears are getting married now? Or...heck...oranges and like...cantaloupes...shoot - we've been cross-breeding fruits for years, dude - just go to the market and check out those Tangelos. . .""
> 
> No silly I meant "fruits" AKA "Homosexuals". C'mon tho, I bet you really knew that....................admit it, c'mon........"big kiss for the big guy"..........................Rich



Oh....well heck...why didn't you say you meant some of those people who pay taxes so you'd have a job serving and protecting them?  Now don't you start kissin' up to me - I'm not about to be doin' my squats in front of you so you can start talkin' like a dawg who just found a new fire hydrant to hump.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

But if you don't smack your woman around a bit, how will she ever know if she did something wrong?   I thought that was how you trained them....................... oops, I was thinking of dogs.  Honest mistake.  

jk, I'd never hit a *dog*.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 30, 2004)

uh-oh


----------



## Paynne (Jul 30, 2004)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> But I think Paynne was right to confront the man - it WAS Paynne's business because it was a public locker room where nudity or bare covering is common - and he sounds like he was trying to point out to the father that he was uncomfortable. It doesn't matter if the father doesn't mind exposing his daughter to nudity - that's his private affair and he shouldn't have forced it on others using the locker room and showers without checking with them.


That hits the nail on the head.  If the guy had knocked on the shower door and given me a heads up I would have been like "No problem".  I didn't get pissed until he started giving me shit.


----------



## Chain Link (Jul 30, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> That hits the nail on the head.  If the guy had knocked on the shower door and given me a heads up I would have been like "No problem".  I didn't get pissed until he started giving me shit.


Its good to see some people can still stay on topic


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

There was a topic????


----------



## Chain Link (Jul 30, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> There was a topic????


I dont remember clearly, But I think Paynne was checking out the little girls locker room and one of their fathers walked in and Paynne said that it was ackward with the guy watching him then the other guy kicked his ass I think.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> I dont remember clearly, But I think Paynne was checking out the little girls locker room and one of their fathers walked in and Paynne said that it was ackward with the guy watching him then the other guy kicked his ass I think.


What a great topic!  I had no idea.


----------

